# The Gophers GS 18 gives me dinner



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

I was hungry for some game this evening, so i went bunny huntin down at the railroad tracks. I roasted him over open flame, then peeled the tender meat off with a fork. Add the meat to a stew of carrots, celery, rice, chicken stock, and whatever else you have on hand. Simmer for an hour and enjoy!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good job Hagencopen

What kind of set-up are you shooting with?

I love rabbit hunting with a slingshot..

Nico


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

Nico said:


> Good job Hagencopen
> 
> What kind of set-up are you shooting with?
> 
> ...


That catty has single thera gold, cut to 9 inch length, 1 inch width, they are not tapered. Pouch dimensions are roughly 3.5 inch length, .5 inch width, made from random scrap leather. Ammo choice in this case was .44 cal lead balls.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great kill and single thera jesus well done was it one shot kill?


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

It was a clean kill at about 25 feet, Hit him behind the front leg and it passed straight through his body.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

whats your draw length?


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

I have never measured it honestly. I shoot gangster style, i'm 6'1 and i anchor behind my ear somewhere.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

mckee said:


> great kill and single thera jesus well done was it one shot kill?


Don't underestimate the single strip bands McKee, I use single silver strips with 9.44 steel and they work fine, no probs. I think it's the draw length and the weight of ammo that do it, I draw to my back shoulder and don't use anything heavier.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont doubt that a single band of theraband gold has enough power for hunting, I actually think its a load of bull$h!t that you need double theraband gold for hunting. If simple wide 5/8 inch #109 rubberbands single band can produce enough power to hunt rabbits, I know that a 1 inch wide strip of theraband gold will do so much better.

Sounds like Hagencopen has a good set-up (not that I'm a lead shooter) but personally I'd go up to .457 with that set-up but he did well enough with 44 cal so he's doing good.

Nico


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't find the link, but i saw a vid of gamekeeper johns where he shot single thera gold, similar dimensions through the chrony. It was around 230 FPS. I dont recall the exact dimensions of his ammo, but he usually tests with pretty heavy stuff.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Proves there is no reason to use double golds for hunting -- unless it's groundhogs or racoons you're after.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great shooting and I love eating Rabbit!


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

COOL


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hagencopen said:


> I can't find the link, but i saw a vid of gamekeeper johns where he shot single thera gold, similar dimensions through the chrony. It was around 230 FPS. I dont recall the exact dimensions of his ammo, but he usually tests with pretty heavy stuff.


You might be thinking of one of my chrony test videos. I get around 230 fps with .44 lead, 260-270 fps with 3/8" steel.... single strip per side 9" straight cut X 1" wide... with a draw of about 44".... way more than enough to hunt small game effectively out to around 100 feet.
Doubling up doesn't seem to help near as much as simply cutting wider single strips and giving a taper. For example, if I go with the 9" length and have a 1.25" X 1" taper drawn to 44" I get around 250 fps with .44 lead... good enough to hunt from out to 150 feet.... and if I use 3/8" steel it goes over 300 fps and can take birds out to around 200 feet.
Of course if you really want to pump up the performance you can go with .03 latex like Tex sells, or with .04 latex from Mcmaster-carr.... and you can add another 20 or so fps while keeping or even reducing the draw weight.

This may be the video you're looking for. In it I'm using .44 steel... take off 10% of the fps for lead of the same size. So if a .44 steel ball goes 260 fps, then a lead .44 ball will go around 235 fps.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

Hagencopen said:


> I was hungry for some game this evening, so i went bunny huntin down at the railroad tracks. I roasted him over open flame, then peeled the tender meat off with a fork. Add the meat to a stew of carrots, celery, rice, chicken stock, and whatever else you have on hand. Simmer for an hour and enjoy!


looks good


----------

